# Remuster from Sig Op to Weapons Tech



## bojangles (18 Feb 2006)

While completing my 3's in Kingston for the Sig Op trade, I tore my knee and am awaiting surgery. I have been given the opportunity to remuster. The one trade that seems of interest to me is Weapons Tech (land) and I was wondering if we have any gun plumbers on here that could give me some insight into the trade that isn't covered on the DND recruiting site. 
Not that it should matter, but also, is there many women in the trade?


----------



## poko (16 May 2006)

I know a buch of weapons tech and i can tell you a bunch remustar or just plan quit. You do spend quite a bit of time standing up.


----------



## Wookilar (16 May 2006)

I know a number of women that are Wpns Techs. There seem to be far more women in that trade than all the other EME branches.

   They are on their feet a lot, nature of the job. Standing by a bench fixing some Death Techs handiwork. However, I do have to disagree with poko, I do not remember any Wpns Techs remuster out. They are severly underborne (as are all EME trades), their courses were long (both 3's and 5's), but I know that a lot has changed wrt all our trades training in Borden.


----------



## KaptKain (8 Jun 2006)

I was a Wpns Tech (L) for a few years in the Reserves. From my experiences, its a trade full of repetitive tasks (Like any trade). Once the trade tasks become boring though I must say what kept me in trade so long was the Corp. EME is the best Corp I have been a member of yet. Ya look after yer own. When in the field Maint is almost 100% independant of others...other then food and supplies. Any wpns/vehs/ancill equip break down, no prob, yer surrounded by the guys that fix it all!
Mind you, I did it in the Reserves. Theres lots more wpns equip out there Reg force play with compared to Reserveists (Unless on a good callout)


----------



## bojangles (19 Jun 2006)

Thank you all for your input. I appreciate it. Unfortunately, I was given my choices of what I could remuster to and Weapons Tech was not on my short list. I have chosen RMS clerk, Navy.


----------

